
Webdev Auto-Reload in 12 Kilobytes, Zero Dependencies - augustnagro
https://github.com/AugustNagro/serve
======
augustnagro
I was served terminal advertisements on a recent Javascript project because
its auto-reload dev-dependency pulled in a compromised package. So in
retaliation I made my own implementation in Java, with 0 dependencies and low
memory usage, using NIO Buffers and FileChannels.

PS: Shameless plug, I'm graduating college late December, and am looking for a
job!

